# Removal of small swarm here in Florida



## B52EW

Great effort...hope they hang in there.


----------



## Harley Craig

a lang? For real? LOL wonderful landowner BTW wish more people were like him.


----------



## PatBeek

Harley Craig said:


> a lang? For real? LOL wonderful landowner BTW wish more people were like him.


Yes, I relented and starting incorporating Langs because so many people were requesting Lang nucs. I now have a waiting list of Lang customers.

But yes, for him to pay me fifty bucks to remove that little swarm was very noble of him, I agree.

.


----------



## PatBeek

B52EW said:


> Great effort...hope they hang in there.



Yes, I'm babying them because they were so small and helpless. 

Over the next several days I'll get them more workers and comb with supplies and I'll start leaving them out at night.

.


----------



## Mbeck

PatBeek said:


> Yes, I relented and starting incorporating Langs because so many people were requesting Lang nucs. I now have a waiting list of Lang customers
> 
> .



Once you start down the dark path.........


----------



## PatBeek

Mbeck said:


> Once you start down the dark path.........



Lol, I have to please the customers.

I AM actually enjoying doing removals with them, though.

.


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey

PatBeek, I checked out your website. Nice work! I do bee removals and teach classes. I am thinking of selling nucs this year because there's a huge demand and very little supply in my area. The main queen breeder in town just announced they won't be selling nucs this year. I'm in San Diego, CA so, my climate is similar to yours. Just curious about what you are doing for queens in these nucs. Do you breed queens or are you just letting them raise their own?


----------



## PatBeek

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> PatBeek, I checked out your website. Nice work! Do you breed queens or are you just letting them raise their own?


Thanks for checking out my website and complimenting it!

But yes, as far as raising queens, I don't do any formal queen breeding. Also, I don't breed queens for the sake of selling individual queens. All I do is splits in nucs. I can almost do it all year long, although admittedly the spring and early fall are the best times.

But I'm of the mindset right now that there's much more money in selling nucs than individual queens. I'm not saying I won't sell queens individually at a later date. It's just not a priority at this time.

By the way, I checked out your blog. I love it. You're almost as nutty as me....Lol.

.
.


----------

